# 33 days, no kits



## lovinglife (Nov 18, 2011)

I know I have seen on here when to rebreed, but don't have enough time to do research.  How many days should I wait to rebreed?

Thanks!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 18, 2011)

I would wait at *least* until day 36...have you tried to palpate her belly to feel for the kits? At this point, if she IS pregnant, you should be able to feel them.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought I felt some a week ago, I will check again tonight when I go home.  I was planning on waiting until the 20th anyway, so I guess I wasn't too far off.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Genipher (Nov 18, 2011)

Our Silver Fox waited until day 41 to give birth! Your rabbits might just need a little more time, too.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Nov 20, 2011)

Day 32 for mine.  Its nerve racking!


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 21, 2011)

Give her some straw or the nest box and see if she starts nesting. Our girls have all been diligent little Martha Stewarts when they get that nest box three days before D-Day. They will also carry a mouthful of straw to the nest if you toss some in the hutch. Our girls usually don't start pulling hair until no more than four hours before kindling--procrastinators!

CYG


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 21, 2011)

I have some that prepare their nests a couple days before and I have some that wait until about 5 minutes before they kindle. 

If you haven't had a litter by day 34, you're not going to. Having a litter beyond that is dang near impossible. If it does happen, then there must have been a secret hook up at a later date than you marked on your calendar.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 21, 2011)

No babies, couldn't feel any either, she has a nest box but did not make a nest.  I put her back with my buck, keeping my fingers crossed AGAIN.  This is the second time she has not had a litter.  If this one fails she will become supper.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe try some Barry White in the background and a nice plate of Timothy Hay for them to eat and get to know one another first...


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 22, 2011)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> No babies, couldn't feel any either, she has a nest box but did not make a nest.  I put her back with my buck, keeping my fingers crossed AGAIN.  This is the second time she has not had a litter.  If this one fails she will become supper.


Has your buck had a litter with anyone else? Not sure where you are located, but here in Texas, we had such a hot summer that we are still working thru the heat sterility issues...it may not be the doe's fault.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 22, 2011)

I was wondering about my buck, then my other doe produced a nice litter of nine....  She is very receptive, only thing I can think is maybe I let her get to fat.  To me she looks good, no big droopy areas but she is heavier than when I got her.  I examined her real good, no babies in there, so one more try!


----------

